# Cow Fer Supper



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Blackened Ribeye with Hasselback tater, grilled Asparagus and sautéed onions and fungus. I'm a huge salt, pepper and olive oil guy for my steaks but now and then I like me a good blackened piece of cow. Turned out perfect.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks great. Now I am hungry


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks almost good enough to eat...as long as it's no more than med rare inside.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

How you cut that tater like that


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great....except that tater reminds me of an armadillo...LOL...I bet it's tasty.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

k-dog said:


> How you cut that tater like that


With a knife. Haha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Looks almost good enough to eat...as long as it's no more than med rare inside.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Homerun!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mooo've over and pass me a plate... Looks good enuff to eat.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> ...


Dang!!! Now that really looks good. Didn't know you knew how to cook it A&M style. That's when the vet still gives it a 50% chance of walkin off the plate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Round 2. This time just salt, pepper, olive oil and a hot cast iron skillet.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good dude, you ate both plates 2 hour apart?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> Looks good dude, you ate both plates 2 hour apart?


Haha. Naw, the first pic was from last night, 2nd tonight.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn! I just ate, and now I'm hungry again.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

cow is good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> With a knife. Haha


Are you Serious?
That's the best knife cutting I've seen in a while. 
I'm big into presentation along with good cooking and that potato was the 1st thing that jumped out to me off the plate. 

2nd picture was the steak.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Are you Serious?
> That's the best knife cutting I've seen in a while.
> I'm big into presentation along with good cooking and that potato was the 1st thing that jumped out to me off the plate.
> 
> 2nd picture was the steak.


Being fo real. Only takes about 30 sec per tater to cut it up. One of my favorite things to do in the kitchen is cutting, dicing, etc.


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you might want to invest in a bigger plate. Looks great.


----------

